# Psycho Path Rahmengeometrie



## sepp0 (28. August 2017)

Hallo 
Ich suche die Rahmengeometrie Daten vom Psycho Path in 26 Zoll.
Bei Rose selbst hab ich nix gefunden.
Könnte mir da einer vielleicht helfen?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## underdog (29. August 2017)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich suche die Rahmengeometrie Daten vom Psycho Path in 26 Zoll.
> Bei Rose selbst hab ich nix gefunden.
> Könnte mir da einer vielleicht helfen?
> ...



Welches Modelljahr den? es gab zwei verschiedene 26" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. August 2017)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich suche die Rahmengeometrie Daten vom Psycho Path in 26 Zoll.
> Bei Rose selbst hab ich nix gefunden.
> Könnte mir da einer vielleicht helfen?
> ...


Hallo Sebastian,
gerne kannst du uns telefonisch kontaktieren und wir suchen die passenden Unterlagen raus. 
Wir sind von 8:00 -18:30 unter 02871 275570 zu erreichen.

Viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## sepp0 (29. August 2017)

@ Underdog 
Modelljahr weiß ich leider nicht, aber der Rahmen hat die is Bremssattel aufnahme. Sollte also das ältere Modelle sein.

@ Peter
Danke für die Info

Gruß Sebastian


----------

